# help with the PDIM for Bluetooth audio



## caleborlando (Mar 6, 2018)

anybody?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just did a quick search and couldn't find one for sale anywhere.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Found a used one at https://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-2011-...ash=item2a95320066:g:xc0AAOSwVnlaivYH&vxp=mtr. No guarantees on condition obviously.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post a want add in our classified section.


----------



## caleborlando (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you guys!. I think the new part number is GM 23340430 according to that picture. But I'm afraid to place the order


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

@cmarkwart was trying to sell one about a month ago, but he is in Canada. You could PM him, or you can find him in the FaceBook group under Curtis Markwart. He might still have it.


----------



## caleborlando (Mar 6, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> @*cmarkwart* was trying to sell one about a month ago, but he is in Canada. You could PM him, or you can find him in the FaceBook group under Curtis Markwart. He might still have it.


I did... a few days ago... no answer. 

Thanks!


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya sorry but i sold it.


----------



## jevs (Sep 24, 2019)

If you order the 23340430, is it plug and play or does a dealer have to be programmed at the dealer and them tell it that it is actually in a Camaro? 
My bluetooth does not even want to link to my phone, so I am hoping to kill two birds with one stone here. Anything I try to do with bluetooth just results in an immediate "Thank you, goodbye" voice. It will never let you finish pairing at the point when you should be able to say a name for the device. The car and the phone do see each other, but the car just immediatly says "Thank you, goodbye" the instant your at the say a name for the device. It also does this anytime you hit the phone button on the steering wheel. It just pops up the menu for a split second and then immediately goes away with a "Thank you, goodbye". 
I have tried everything as far as disconnecting the battery, pulling the fuses, doing the door open for a certain amount of time, trying to call onstar and get them to help etc....all resulting in...you need to take it to the dealer. 
However I think the dealer is just going to tell me to replace the Bluetooth module or possibly update SW, either way it is going to cost more than me replacing this module and if they fix it, I will still have no BT audio.


----------

